# STOLEN £150,000 Equestrian products



## OWLIE185 (24 January 2012)

Thieves got away with around £150,000 (at retail) worth of luxury leather riding boots and saddlery when they broke into Zebra Products Flint, north Wales premises overnight on 17/18 January.

Managing director Simon Middleton has appealed for information from anyone in the trade who is offered any of the distinctive goods. .

The criminals must have a route to market to enable them to be able to turn these goods into cash, he said.

Zebra Products is insured.

The premises, from which Zebra distributes high-end European brands to the UK and Ireland, were broken into with great force by what police believe were highly professional thieves who knew what they wanted. Stolen items include leatherwork, saddles, long riding boots and whips.

They took around 28 pairs of Veredus Guarneiri boots (pictured), all our Konig riding boot stock which at cost was around £40k and lots of Equipe and Amerigo bridlework plus around 15 saddles, Simon told ETN.

The saddles they took were mostly our white elephant ones - cancelled orders or misfits. They also took Fleck whips, particularly driving whips.

The offices were ransacked with a laptop and Blackberry stolen. The computers were not touched. .

We had CSI here all day yesterday, finger-printing the premises and analysing footprints and tyre tracks. My staff were very upset about the incident but we are determined our customers will not be effected, said Simon.

I would be really grateful if all UK and Irish retailers could keep a close eye and ear out for any of these products being offered for sale in the marketplace. The Amerigo and Equipe saddles and Konig and Guarnieri riding boots are only sold through a limited amount of retailers so I am sure any sightings of stolen goods appearing on the market will become quite obvious.

Contact Zebra Products on 01352 763350.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (24 January 2012)

So sorry to hear that.

Here's a link to the Veredus Guarneiri boots, they are very distinctive..

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...4EB838F16236615458E00E07D&first=0&FORM=IDFRIR


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (24 January 2012)

I have never heard of those boots before, they look brilliant though. 
Will keep an eye out. 
Hope the catch the barstewards that did this.


----------



## cally6008 (25 January 2012)

bump


----------

